# Anyone else meet their significant other online?!



## ElizabethJ (Jun 10, 2012)

I met my husband online, a news sharing and poll site. I remember reading his profile and thinking "A man like this would never be interested in me". 

I was intrigued to say the least. And after a few conversations, so was he. We exchanged email addresses, then phone numbers. Being 2000 miles apart leaves you with talking to each other. We shared everything. We were in love before we met. 

He flew up to meet me and I was swept off my feet. He proposed and we were married a few weeks later. 

Anyone else meet their significant other online?!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Yep. I lived in Michigan, he lived in Florida. We met via ICQ lol...I just showed my age, I know. I was having relationship issues and was discussing with a friend. My friend said "a friend of mine might be able to help"...So, she was added to our chat. She kept going "away" and we asked why. She was talking to her "son"... well, we said to just add him to the chat lol. And that was how we met. We talked for about 3 months before meeting in person. But we just knew that this was it. I moved a few months later, but then we had to moved back to my hometown. We were married a little over a year after we actually met. And, we have been married 12 years now.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

I did  It was all a big joke actually. I had been single for a few months and my friend met her soon to be husband online. I made a comment about how I wished it was that easy for me. We laughed about it and made an online profile with the first one that came up in google. He messaged me and we joked around. I met him two weeks later. Hit it off even more. He proposed within 2 months and got married two months later. He is the best thing to ever enter my life next to our children! :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

I did. Match.com worked for us. It took some patience...weeding out the ones who were just looking to hook up and had no real interest in a lasting relationship. I took the plunge four times, meeting two for dinner, meeting one for a coffee and one took me out on his motorcycle for the day (we had an awesome day and are still friends but there was no chemistry) and then I met Mr. T. We met at the beach in the afternoon and it was instant chemistry. When we had set up the meeting I let him think I had other plans for the evening...I guess I was leaving myself an out in case we didn't hit it off. Well, we didn't part company after the beach, we spent the rest of the day together and have been inseparable since.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Met online as well. Was a free site. She contacted me and we met a 2 weeks later. Been enjoying each others company ever since. 

Wasn't a very well known site. We've joked that we should contact their marketing department and do a commercial for them.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I met mine in the hackers lounge chatroom via yahoo... I was having trouble with my comp and was suggested i go there lol.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

And he hacked your heart. Nice 2 for 1.love and free tech support.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

occasionallybaffled said:


> And he hacked your heart. Nice 2 for 1.love and free tech support.


lol never looked at it that way... nice one.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

We met on an MLC site.... discussing spouses. Like TAM, only they had a chat room which was often a lot of laughs. So we all went thru low times together, did the advice thing... 

Eventually our spouses left us, and we were in a friendship thing... not an EA. More like a support group. 

We decided to meet halfway between Florida and Texas, met in Jackson, Mississippi. Had an awesome airport kiss.... and a really really hot weekend. He said he loved me before we ever met..... I had a plan B.  We'd been talking for a year or so, so we knew each other pretty well... probably better than in a regular dating situation, we knew more intimate thoughts, dreams, fantasies, morals and ideas that online talking allows. My friends in chat, and in real life made me leave them all his info in case he turned out to be an axe murderer. I just thought, what if he smells bad or something icky. 

It was an awesome meeting. I moved to Texas a year later. Just celebrated the date June 8th...6 years. Two years married now.... and it's all just awesome. 

I really think it was the openness that that chat room encouraged. We weren't looking for anyone to date at the time. But... our heads were in the right place, not hating the exes, not "needing" a partner.... but excited about new beginnings, older and wiser, knowing what we want as well as what we didn't want. And it was ALL out there in the open via chat, emails, phone, texts... mega communication (which we both knew the value of since it was lacking in both marriages). So it was this "social media" that allowed us to be good friends in the first place, and to take it to another level in a mature, "eyes wide open" manner.:smthumbup:


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, I guess I'm old.
We met the old way before "online". We were a blind date.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm old too. Met the old fashioned way and we were a blind date too. Internet wasn't even here yet.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

We met before the internet too. Photocopy room


----------



## WorkOnIt (Jun 6, 2012)

The internet is evil. Most affairs are born from it these days. Well the ones that don't start in the work place.

I'd guess that "most" relationships born of the internet are doomed prior to even starting. Too easy to hide who you REALLY are until emotions are involved.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I cannot agree with you there, WorkOnIt -- people are the same as people have ever been. The Internet is a tool, nothing more.


----------



## WorkOnIt (Jun 6, 2012)

lamaga said:


> I cannot agree with you there, WorkOnIt -- people are the same as people have ever been. The Internet is a tool, nothing more.


A tool to make it easier sure if you're single, but also a tool where a partner can take advantage of the ability to have an affair with far more ease, especially EA, which turns into PA. 

It's also far easier for people to pretend and articulate words in order to gain trust and affection without true body language which most people should be reading in person to truly judge someone's real character rather than word play. 

Body language should be pretty crucial before feelings of emotions are in play. At least that's my opinion.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I wouldn't have been able to check out my husband's butt on the internet like I could will waiting for the photocopier:smthumbup:

I guess I did the old fashion text message though. Wrote him a note to call me and left it in his message box at the reception desk and ran for the elevator.


----------



## Texan_Wife (May 23, 2012)

My husband and I met on match.com. I had seen an ad for it when I was barely 19, and was curious who would be on there in our small town. I came across his name... he has the same first and last ( middle too) name as my ex. He was attractive and seemed intelligent. So my pick up line was "are you related to so and so from Nacogdoches?" And winked. His account was old so he paid $15 to see my email... and that's where it began . Also, his sister and her husband met on match.


----------



## Texan_Wife (May 23, 2012)

He was 6 years older than me... so I went out on a limb dating a man so much older than me. My father was not happy... but my husband is educated and nice and comes from a good family. My dad loves him as his own now... 3 and a half years later were still very much in love.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

WorkOnIt said:


> A tool to make it easier sure if you're single, but also a tool where a partner can take advantage of the ability to have an affair with far more ease, especially EA, which turns into PA.
> 
> It's also far easier for people to pretend and articulate words in order to gain trust and affection without true body language which most people should be reading in person to truly judge someone's real character rather than word play.
> 
> Body language should be pretty crucial before feelings of emotions are in play. At least that's my opinion.


As we use the internet to communicate more and more people will become wiser. There is a feeling of safety that many have on the internet. They think that since the person is not there physcially they can get away with building themselvs up more. And they let down their guard and let online friends too close too quickly.

The trick is to meet the person in real life as soon as possible. If the person you are chatting with knows that they are going to have to look you in the eye soon they are less likely to lie so much.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Saying the internet is evil because people can get communicate more for affairs is like those people in the past who probably said the telephone is evil because now people can actually talk to affair partners without being in the same room. The internet is not evil in and of itself. Like anything it can be misused but it's not inherently evil. 

I met hubby the old fashioned way - in a public place. Two of my friends met their signifcant others online.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

My husband (exh now) met at matchmaker.com.

He lived in Maryland and I in New Mexico. We chatted and talked online.. then at 3 months met in person. After that we long distance dated for the better part of 2 years and married in 2000. He and his two children moved out here to New Mexico when we married in 2000.

I made sure that I met his friends and family so that I knew that he was being truthfull.

At first I thought I had hit the jackpot. But in 2002 he lost his job and the rest is history... .he's not worked since. Spends his days playing computer games, suring the net and sexting.

None of this is the fault of meeting on the internet.

What I see as the issue is long distance dating. Though I met his friends and family, he was not part of my day to day life enough for me to see what he was really like.

Will I use the internet again? Don't know. I've gone on some senior dating sites. My first reaction was that the guys are all too old. GADS I guess that means I'm getting too old.

Of course my husband is 6 years younger than I. Perhaps I'll look for one 12 years younger this time


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Met my wife at church. She played the piano and I sang bass in the choir.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*I'd guess that "most" relationships born of the internet are doomed prior to even starting. Too easy to hide who you REALLY are until emotions are involved*

Well, now you get to see the more successful side then. Because these marriages weren't doomed before the relationship started.


----------



## lifesabeach (Feb 25, 2012)

I met my W on Match.com. Talked online for about a month before we met in person. We were living about 4 hours away from each other. Dated for a year, engaged and living together for another year, and we have been married for over 10 now. 

Also my sister met her husband online and they have been married for over 15 years now.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

lamaga said:


> I cannot agree with you there, WorkOnIt -- people are the same as people have ever been. The Internet is a tool, nothing more.





WorkOnIt said:


> The internet is evil. Most affairs are born from it these days. Well the ones that don't start in the work place.
> 
> I'd guess that "most" relationships born of the internet are doomed prior to even starting. Too easy to hide who you REALLY are until emotions are involved.


I've been on both sides of this...I met my husband online and we have now been married 12 years. And... I did have EA via the internet. So, while, yes, the internet was a tool to my EA, it was also the tool to finding my husband. And yes, we are still together, and we are not ending our marriage.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

I met my husband on Oasis Active when I was at home from work from being sick. I was bed ridden with a shocking flu and feeling particurly down as only recently lost my grandmother to whom I was very close to, and this day was her birthday. To cure my boredom I thought I would sign up to the free singles website just to chat to some people.
I found no one of real interest to chat to locally so I extended my search to include cities within 100kms- and found a profile for my now husband. He had made a profile a couple of months before hand and hadn't used it much but I was lucky, he was on that day! We chatted like we knew eachother and thankfully (!!!) I was still sick the next couple of days as he was chatting to me from work and didn't have the internet on at home. 
We swapped numbers, and two weeks later we had the most wonderful first date. 
In January this year we married after doing the long distance thing for 2 years, and we couldn't be happier 
***I actually thought my grandmother may have had a hand in us meeting, he is exactly the 'old fashined' gentleman she would pick for me! I am not 'spiritual' but if she was planning this, she did good!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We met on craigslist but I was on eharmony and having no luck and he was on chemistry with no luck. 
We started emailing, then chatting for hours on IM. We talked on the phone the next day. 
I was leery so I wanted to meet quickly because people can misrepresent or leave things out. We went out on our first date about ten days later, got engaged six months after that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Met my wife on the beach during the Carter administration, when the internet was but a gleam in Al Gore's eye.


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

ElizabethJ said:


> I met my husband online, a news sharing and poll site. I remember reading his profile and thinking "A man like this would never be interested in me".
> 
> I was intrigued to say the least. And after a few conversations, so was he. We exchanged email addresses, then phone numbers. Being 2000 miles apart leaves you with talking to each other. We shared everything. We were in love before we met.
> 
> ...


Yes we met on a dating website. He was the fifth man I went out with and was ready to give up. The other four? OMG I could write a book. The first one liked to dress up in women clothing, the second one killed animals and had their bleached skulls lined up on a shelf in is house, the third finally admitted to being married and lived in a camper in his soon to be ex's backyard, the forth was ok but fell for my man before the forth and I really got to know one another.


----------



## ElizabethJ (Jun 10, 2012)

WorkOnIt said:


> The internet is evil. Most affairs are born from it these days. Well the ones that don't start in the work place.
> 
> I'd guess that "most" relationships born of the internet are doomed prior to even starting. Too easy to hide who you REALLY are until emotions are involved.



IMHO...affairs can be "born" anywhere. We spent hours and hours talking about our lives, a person can only fake it so long, unless of course you're a bonafide psychopath. 

Granted, when we finally met we did still have a lot to learn about each other, but a foundation of trust and love was already there.


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

WorkOnIt said:


> The internet is evil. Most affairs are born from it these days. Well the ones that don't start in the work place.
> 
> I'd guess that "most" relationships born of the internet are doomed prior to even starting. Too easy to hide who you REALLY are until emotions are involved.


While I love the internet you are right. It seems to have brought out all the weirdos. 

I met my husband on plentoffish.com. That site has a really bad rep but it worked out for me.


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> As we use the internet to communicate more and more people will become wiser. There is a feeling of safety that many have on the internet. They think that since the person is not there physcially they can get away with building themselvs up more. And they let down their guard and let online friends too close too quickly.
> 
> The trick is to meet the person in real life as soon as possible. If the person you are chatting with knows that they are going to have to look you in the eye soon they are less likely to lie so much.


Very true. Even tho I met my guy on the web it worked out. We e mailed for a few days, instant message for a day, he called me and we met pretty quickly at a restaurant.


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

occasionallybaffled said:


> Met online as well. Was a free site. She contacted me and we met a 2 weeks later. Been enjoying each others company ever since.
> 
> Wasn't a very well known site. We've joked that we should contact their marketing department and do a commercial for them.


We joked about that too. How we should make a commercial for the web site or at least go on their forum to tell of our success story. It was plentyoffish.com which has a horrible rep.


----------



## His_Pixie (Jan 29, 2012)

I met my husband on an online dating site. I had dated several other men from the site, most of whom are really good guys and a couple remain as my good friends. 

You have to be smart about it and use the brains the good Lord gave you. It's not like the scam artists were born with the internet; they've been around for years. 

My daughter also met her husband-to-be on the same dating site. Great guy; they get married in August after dating 3 years.


----------

